# Planting HC/Glosso in Flourite



## jc0522 (Oct 22, 2009)

Anyone plant HC or GLosso in flourite? what was your experience with it? did you need root tabs?

i heard that if you do it right, they can be planted without using tabs? how is that done?


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

both do very well in flourite without any root tabs.

here are some pics in just plain flourite, the hc is in my tank, the glosso from one of our local guys:

hc 27072009










hc less than two months later 06092009










glosso 1108200










11 days later 22082009










separate the hc into small pieces and spread it around.

cut the glosso into individual plantlets and plant each of those...


----------



## jc0522 (Oct 22, 2009)

hey wearsbunnyslippers,

thanks so much for the info and pics!


----------

